# Boy, it adds up when you're not paying attention...



## COBI (Dec 29, 2007)

So, this is the stuff from the last couple of weeks.  Some is in transit (latest MAC, Fyrinnae & MAD Minerals).

MAC stuff first:
15-ct Pallette (not pictured); 2 Foundation pumps (not pictured)
Studio Tech (NW23), Expensive Pink e/s, Rite of Spring e/s, Vex e/s






Mascaras: Pro Longlash, Prep & Prime, Loud Lash





Lip: Chromeglass: Pastel Polish, 3D Glass: Touchpoint





Macy's Authentics Pallette, B2M New York Apple l/s





In transit: Moisturelush (both), Fibre Rich Mascara





Non-MAC:
MUFE Concealor, Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder, Smashbox under-eye brightener





Ole Henriksen: Sheer Transformation, Invigorating Night Gel, Truth Serum; Bliss Eye Cream





Fyrinnae (shipped)
Rice Primer, Eye Liner, Superpower Mineral Foundation, E/S samples

















MAD Minerals (shippng soon)
Gel liners




Primer, lip sealant





And last, but not least, fragrances:
Escada Moon Sparkle





Believe (wasn't looking for it, but the price for the set was only $42 at Macy's)





DKNY Delicious (replacement for empty) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(baby) Grace by Philosophy





Now, I am trying to figure out if I need some Smashbox Artifical Light Luminizing Lotion after seeing future_MACPro's FOTD.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 29, 2007)

Holy cow...that's a ton of stuff!


----------



## frocher (Dec 30, 2007)

Great haul!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 30, 2007)

I will echo purrtykitty's sentiments....HOLY CRAP! 

That is an awesome haul, so many goodies to play with!

Have fun!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 30, 2007)

That is such a fabulous haul!!  You are basically living one of my fantasy shopping days!  Love it!


----------



## nunu (Dec 30, 2007)

wow! great stuff you got there!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice haulage... The e/s swatches look hot wet!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 30, 2007)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice stash!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 31, 2007)

Great haul !! 

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jan 1, 2008)

Ooh, I'd love to know how those Fyrinnae shades are! I'm dying to try Equality and Pure Sugar especially.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 2, 2008)

wow have fun with all your goodies!!

FYI-I know Fyrinnae put a notice up about processing time, but I placed an order November 26th, and they just shipped it on December 31. It has taken _forever. _I ordered 7 things from ebay, and like 3 other packages for myself in the month of december and got them before my Fyrinnae order. And they keep extending the processing time (its not 35-45 days!)

You'll love Equality! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Used dry, its really sparkly and pretty. But used wet, its metallic. Its great!


----------



## COBI (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_FYI-I know Fyrinnae put a notice up about processing time, but I placed an order November 26th, and they just shipped it on December 31._

 
I ordered mine on November 24th, and received it on December 31st.   Having never ordered from them before and not having a good idea of sizing, I was surprise by how small the foundation is.  I'll post a size comparison picture tonight.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 2, 2008)

yes please do. I ordered 8 shadow samples, powder modifier (for pressing the shadows), blush, and the rice powder primer. Let me know how you like your Fyrinnae items..and also let us know about the Black Cherry liner from MAD minerals. Thanks


----------



## COBI (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some photos for size comparison.

This compares the Fyrinnae Superpower Mineral Foundation to a MAC Paint Pot and a MAC Fluidline.  In fairness, the FSMF is PACKED; almost too much so as I am having trouble getting powder out. 





This compares the Fyrinnae Rice Powder Primer to MAC mineralize e/s and MAC's standard blush pan as well as compared to the Fyrinnae SP Mineral Foundation.  The Primer is "normal" packed, not as crammed full as the foundation.


----------



## kyoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice haul, and OMG does it add up quickly.  I refuse to add up what I've spent on makeup and skincare in the last two months for fear of fainting.  I've already stashed away $100, which I intend to add to, for the N Collection and Fafi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have some very nice things there, enjoy!


----------



## COBI (Jan 4, 2008)

Bad news: they mis-picked by Moisturelush Eye Cream, so it didn't come today and they are shipping a new one.

GOOD NEWS!: The mis-picked item was the curiosotease sparkle pencils, and I get to keep them.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 4, 2008)

wow you just keep gettin lucky huh. LoL. I received my Fyrinnae order today and I'm in LOVE. I haven't tried the rice powder primer or my blush yet, but I swatched all of my shadow samples (wet and dry) and they are so gorgeous. And they don't budge at all when u wear them wet. 

I luff Fyrinnae. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm sorry for taking over your topic)


----------



## Melly44 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow great haul.. i want that believe perfume! ill get it soon.. i have tons of perfumes already! i got a mini perfume collection going on lol.. and i never know which one to wear! lol


----------



## lsperry (Jan 4, 2008)

What a super haul....Enjoy playing with your goodies.

It's a shame Fyrinnae takes so long to ship --- woweee 35-45 "business" days; that's up to 9 weeks!!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm tempted to order from them for the 4th time, but the processing time is putting me off. And on top of all that, I live in Australia, so shipping takes ages too. Grrr. But thanks for the info girls!


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! Great haul! I love the Philosphy line of Grace scents.


----------

